# لوحات بالالوان المائية



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2015)

لطالما اعتبر كثير من الفنانين الألوان المائية دخيلة على فن الرسم، كونها تستخدم للرسم على الورق. غير أن الرسم على الورق أثبت أنه منافس للرسم ببقية الخامات والألوان . .

ظهر فن الرسم المائي بشكله الحالي على أيدي الصينيين في عام 100 قبل ميلاد المسيح . و من الرواد في الرسم المائي على الورق ألبيرت ديورر (1471-1528) الذي رسم بالألوان المائية متأثرا بأول مدرسة للرسم المائي التي تأسست على يد هانس بوس ( 1534-1593) . و تعتبر الألوان المائية من الألوان الدائمة التي تدوم تحت تأثير الظروف الطبيعية العادية إلى مدة طويلة من الزمن لذلك تسمى الألوان الدائمة. و على خلاف الادعاءات التي تطلق على الألوان المائية عند تعرضها لأشعة الشمس فإنها لا تتأثر بها كثيرا. ولكن مع ذلك فهي مثل أي مادة أخرى تتأثر بالعوامل الطبيعية و الجوية..

في أمريكا، ظهرت بعض اللوحات المرسومة بالألوان المائية (السكيتشات) على يد الفنانين المستكشفين مثل جورج كاتلين (1796-1870) الذي استخدم الألوان المائية في رسم قصص رحلاته بين المناطق الأمريكية. و قد استخدمت الألوان المائية أيضا بشكل واسع في الحرب الأهلية في رسم مشاهد من الحرب. و في حين أن الفنانين الأمريكان في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي اعتبروا الألوان المائية أداة لرسم بعض اللوحات السريعة للتعبير عن حادثة أو قصة ما، اعتبرها الفنانون البريطانيون وسيلة فنية حقيقة في أواسط القرن السابع عشر.
و لم يعترف الفنانون الأمريكان بالألوان المائية كأداة حقيقة في فن الرسم حتى ظهور لوحة هومير وينسلو التي رسمها بالألوان المائية.

أما اليوم تعتبر الألوان المائية هي الألوان المفضلة عند الكثير من الفنانين المعاصرين ..


----------



## كليماندوس (14 أكتوبر 2015)

اذا كانت بالالوان المائية تخرج هذا فا على ذلك احنا كنا " بنعوك " !!!

ذهلتنى دقة العينين بصورة الوجه " رقم 9 " و دقة وريقات الوردات باللوحة " 11 " و الصورة المعبرة و المبهرة " 12 " رغم ما بها من صخب رغم وجود الشتاء البارد و السيطرة على اللون باستخدام درجاته بالصورة " 14 " لرسم مجموعه من الافراد 

ولا ادرى كيف استطاع الرسام و بالالوان المائية تحديد شعر الحصان بهذه الدقة " 16 " !!! 

موضوع مميز من شخص مميز -

شكرا على تنوع مواضيع الابداع والمجهـــــــود

الرب يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (14 أكتوبر 2015)

بما أن للموضوع قيمة ثقافية سأضع نسخة منه في القسم الثقافي للفائدة.​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> اذا كانت بالالوان المائية تخرج هذا فا على ذلك احنا كنا " بنعوك " !!!
> 
> ذهلتنى دقة العينين بصورة الوجه " رقم 9 " و دقة وريقات الوردات باللوحة " 11 " و الصورة المعبرة و المبهرة " 12 " رغم ما بها من صخب رغم وجود الشتاء البارد و السيطرة على اللون باستخدام درجاته بالصورة " 14 " لرسم مجموعه من الافراد
> 
> ...







صديقي الغالي

في البداية احب ان اقدم لحضرتك كل الشكر والثناء لردك العطر

اما بخصوص اسئلتك حول الدقة والفن في الرسم فارجو من حضرتك ان تتعرف فقط على انواع الريش المستعملة في هذا الرسم 


هناك تنوع هائل في نوعيات فرش الألوان المائية .. وقد نميل الى شراء العديد من الفرش التي لها استخدامات خاصة .. ولكن يمكن أن نكتفي بعدد قليل منها لأن كل فرشاة يمكن أن تقوم بمهام عديدة ..
أفضل الانواع المصنوعة من شعر السمور النقي وكذلك المخلوط بألياف صناعية
ومن النوعيات الأخرى تلك المصنوعة من شعر الجمل أو الحصان أو الماعز..
والفرشاة خشنة الشعر (التي تستخدم عادة في الألوان الزيتية) تفيد في ازالة الاخطاء وتنعيم حواف التكوينات , كما أنها تحتفظ بالكثير من الصبغة الملونة بالقليل من الماء , وهو أمر ضروري لمن يريد الرسم بألوان قوية .
وبعض الفرش تحقق أفض التأثيرات بأقل مجهود


فرشاة الشعيرات الذهبية

فرشاة التوريق

الفرشاة الساحرة

فرشاة التنميش المروحية

فرشاة جوخ المروحية

فرشاة كعب الغزال المنمشة

فرشاة السيف

فرشاة شبه الخشبية

فرشاة التفصيلات الصغيرة

فرشات التفصيلات المتوسطة

الهرم

الكلاسيكية

البيضاوية



ودمت بكل عز وخير وبركة


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> بما أن للموضوع قيمة ثقافية سأضع نسخة منه في القسم الثقافي للفائدة.​






وهو كذلك سيدتي الفاضلة

الرب يبارك لكم خدمتكم


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2015)

صور معبره جدا
 وفن راقي
شكرااا باول لمواضيعك الجميلة المتنوعة
رب المجد يبارك كل اعمالك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أكتوبر 2015)

صور رااائعه-- 
 و من اصعب اللوح الى هى الرسم المباشر بالالوان-- مش الرسم الاول و بعد كدا التلوين--
 زى الصوره دى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أكتوبر 2015)

فيه كمان بيستخدموا الالوان الرصاص الى هى بتبقى مايه بردوا-- يعنى بعد ما تدى اللون بتقوم ماسك فرشه و تبلها و تمشى على الالوان تتحول الوان مايه و تقدر تساعد كثييير


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أكتوبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صور رااائعه--
> و من اصعب اللوح الى هى الرسم المباشر بالالوان-- مش الرسم الاول و بعد كدا التلوين--
> زى الصوره دى





بالضبط كدة

كل فنان لديه طريقة وربما عدة طرق للرسم
سيفضل واحدة يكون فيها متفنن بها


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أكتوبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فيه كمان بيستخدموا الالوان الرصاص الى هى بتبقى مايه بردوا-- يعنى بعد ما تدى اللون بتقوم ماسك فرشه و تبلها و تمشى على الالوان تتحول الوان مايه و تقدر تساعد كثييير




تمام التمام يا ست هانم
كلامك مظبوط

في البداية الفنان يعمل سكيتش - يعني رسم تخطيطي ليجسد ويجسم الفكرة في اللوحة وبعد ذلك يقوم بالتلوين


مع جزيل شكري وتقديري لاثرائكم للموضوع

تحياتي وتقديري لكم

دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة


----------

